# New Platinum Yellow HMPK from PetCo (Pic Heavy)



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Last Saturday I found a yellow HMPK at my local PetCo. He was there a week before and I had wanted to buy him then, but I wasn't too sure about it. After thinking it over, I decided I had to have him! He is definitely Halfmoon Plakat as he has multiple rays and a 180 spread. He is about 2 inches long and as thick as if not thicker than my thumb. 
He's got random spots of red coloring on ventral and looks as if he might marble, as he has darker patches on his head. We've haven't decided on a permanent name but we call him Tiny or The Yellow Submarine. I noticed that he is very shy and not as food driven as my other bettas.
Sorry some of the pics are blurry.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh man I just love those yellow eyes!!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Eye candy!! <3


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Beauuuuutiful.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! So beautiful!!! :-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Very majestic looking boy. Great find.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Is that BF pattern development I see!? Eeeeek! How cute!? You could combine the name and call him "The Tiny Yellow Submarine"!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Amazing find.. I wouldn't have been able to pass him up either!


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

Great pick-up.

My local PetCo has a similar looking plakat and a nice red one as well. 

Definitely some nice finds to be had there.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!
I'm really glad I took him home; I was choosing between him and another platinum betta with red splotches, but I wound up with him  



Hadoken Kitty said:


> Is that BF pattern development I see!? Eeeeek! How cute!? You could combine the name and call him "The Tiny Yellow Submarine"!


Lol! I think I will, that's cute  And yes, he does have a slight BF pattern


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

He's lovely!  Congrats on a great find! I wish my Petco had yellows


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

He is so pretty! I almost took home a yellow HMPK a couple weeks ago but instead went with a red/salamander HMPK. I'll eventually own a yellow though!


----------



## leahleigh (Feb 3, 2013)

Holy cow, my next fish is FOR sure going to be a HMPK. I love their look and this boy definitely fueled that. Love the yellow too! DAaang i'm jealous.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys xD
My petco occasionally has some colors outside if blue and red  
Yellows are awesome xD red/salamander sounds very pretty 
I love Plakats  he's my first HMPK  my others are a spade tail and a regular plakat xD


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Last Saturday I found a yellow HMPK at my local PetCo. He was there a week before and I had wanted to buy him then, but I wasn't too sure about it. After thinking it over, I decided I had to have him! He is definitely Halfmoon Plakat as he has multiple rays and a 180 spread. He is about 2 inches long and as thick as if not thicker than my thumb.
> He's got random spots of red coloring on ventral and looks as if he might marble, as he has darker patches on his head. We've haven't decided on a permanent name but we call him Tiny or The Yellow Submarine. I noticed that he is very shy and not as food driven as my other bettas.
> Sorry some of the pics are blurry.


Never seen a betta like that. He sure is pretty! He almost has the same BT as a female betta, dosen't he?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, hes so gorgeous!!

I saw a yellow marble HMPK a few months ago and kicked myself for not buying him at the time....

I'm full of envy with your boy now too!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

@BettaBreeder- BT as in body type? lol I'm really bad at shortened names X] 
@aemaki- Aww  I love the yellow on your boy!  

Update: The Tiny Yellow Submarine is very skittish and shy. Today, he freaked out when he saw me looming over his tank and scraped his back on his flower pot. Now his back is rubbed raw and is bleeding a little :'( I put some epsom salt in his tank... I might switch to AQ salt XD but they both have antibacterial/fungal properties so... yeah .


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwwww. Just turn his light off for a day or so and fast him as well. This gives him a ton of time to get used to his environment. I usually just kinda sit in front of my tank after giving them time to get used to their tank and talk to them for long periods of time so they get used to my voice. Not sure if you've done this yet or not, but yea.


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> @BettaBreeder- BT as in body type? lol I'm really bad at shortened names X]
> @aemaki- Aww  I love the yellow on your boy!
> 
> Update: The Tiny Yellow Submarine is very skittish and shy. Today, he freaked out when he saw me looming over his tank and scraped his back on his flower pot. Now his back is rubbed raw and is bleeding a little :'( I put some epsom salt in his tank... I might switch to AQ salt XD but they both have antibacterial/fungal properties so... yeah .


Nah, that means "Body Type" thats my abb. for it!  :blueyay:


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

And i still luv ur yellow boy!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> @aemaki- Aww  I love the yellow on your boy!
> 
> Update: The Tiny Yellow Submarine is very skittish and shy. Today, he freaked out when he saw me looming over his tank and scraped his back on his flower pot. Now his back is rubbed raw and is bleeding a little :'( I put some epsom salt in his tank... I might switch to AQ salt XD but they both have antibacterial/fungal properties so... yeah .



Thanks 
He passed away last night and I'm pretty devastated, but I do have a spawn from him and a blue Dalmatian girl, hopefully I can get a close look-a-like

I would switch to AQ salt, also I totally agree with keeping his lights off for a few days. Not so sure about fasting, I'd try to give him a pellet or two every day and see if he'll take it, if not, try again the next day. 
I thin fasting woul probably stress him a bit more than necessary


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so jealous! That boy is beautiful. Great find. I would have brought him home, too. I hope he heals quickly and comes out of his shell!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

@Hadoken Kitty -Thanks  He doesn't have a light. I just stare at them like some weird stalker. 
@BettaBreeder - He's a plakat. But he's body is very thick and masculine to me . 
@@aemaki- Aww, I'm sorry  He was a beautiful boy. I hope you get some nice fry from that spawn. The guy eats like a pig! He just freaks out some times  But i will switch to AQ salt  
@Tabbie- Thanks  I hope he heals fast too. X]


----------

